# Barking Help



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett has some really great days where she doesn't bark much at all, and some days (like yesterday) where she is driving us crazy because she won't stop barking! She had a busy day yesterday (dog park, family visits, etc.) and then we were all at my mother-in-laws for a bonfire. This is something that she is used to. We have bonfires there occasionally, and visits quite frequently. She seemed to stay hyper and just had endless energy, no matter how much or how little we played with her. She was so yappy all day yesterday. She barked at birds, she barked at every noise she heard, she barked at other dogs, etc. It seemed endless! The problem we have, is that she will not listen to us when she is told to stop barking. She listens to the word "no" when she is doing something bad, she listens to "come", etc. but with barking, she will just look at us and keep going. I was starting to get frustrated by the end of the night. Any suggestions on how to get her to stop barking when we tell her to? This seems like a relatively new behaviour, and she cannot be barking because she's bored! Thanks for your help!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, I'm afraid i'm not much help as Dudley barks quite a lot too and I've tried various things, one book recommended teaching them the 'speak' command when you know they will bark and treat, then 'quiet' when they stop and treat, Dudley just got confused when we tried this and for a while would actually stop barking when we said 'speak'!, I tried the pet corrector spray, worked for a short time, he just gets used to everything after a while then it has no effect. Dudley barks to guard if he hears people outside, he barks from frustration when he can't get at what he wants, and he's started barking at any animal noises on the tv which is funny but a pain, especially when our son is trying to get to sleep. So I will watch this thread with interest to see if anyone has had any luck.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Oh dear, I'm afraid i'm not much help as Dudley barks quite a lot too and I've tried various things, one book recommended teaching them the 'speak' command when you know they will bark and treat, then 'quiet' when they stop and treat, Dudley just got confused when we tried this and for a while would actually stop barking when we said 'speak'!, I tried the pet corrector spray, worked for a short time, he just gets used to everything after a while then it has no effect. Dudley barks to guard if he hears people outside, he barks from frustration when he can't get at what he wants, and he's started barking at any animal noises on the tv which is funny but a pain, especially when our son is trying to get to sleep. So I will watch this thread with interest to see if anyone has had any luck.


Wow Dudley sounds a lot like Scarlett! Hopefully someone has some good advice for us. I know that dogs bark, but I just need her to listen to me when I tell her to quiet down!


----------



## Libby (Mar 10, 2012)

Another request for suggestions re stopping barking please! Floss is just over a year old, having always been very friendly towards both people and other dogs, she has suddenly started barking and /or growling at some people for no apparent reason. She's been great with my little grandson thus far, but she's shaken my confidence in her sociability!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I just thought that I would post an update on what I'm doing for the others on here who also need help with barking. 

I tried the ring the doorbell thing, getting her to bark and then telling her quiet, but that didn't work - she didn't bark enough surprisingly lol

So this is what I have been doing over the last day or two. Every time that Scarlett barks (outside, in the house when she hears a noise, etc.) I tell her "quiet" and as soon as she stops, I give her a treat. Then I am going to gradually hold out on the treat for a longer and longer period of time. So far, it actually seems to be working. She has responded well to this type of training for other things, so hopefully it works.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My cavalier used to bark a lot. We used to spray him in the face with a plant spray full of water. He didn't like water so he got the message. We didn't use it when he was being a guard dog like barking at the postman but when he barked at silly things like birds or planes.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

tessybear said:


> My cavalier used to bark a lot. We used to spray him in the face with a plant spray full of water. He didn't like water so he got the message. We didn't use it when he was being a guard dog like barking at the postman but when he barked at silly things like birds or planes.


Thanks for sharing this idea - glad it worked for you! We tried this a while ago but she liked the water too much lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Scarlett said:


> Thanks for sharing this idea - glad it worked for you! We tried this a while ago but she liked the water too much lol


Yes it worked on Dudley a couple of times but then he decided it was quite good fun! nothing really works with him, although now we are whistle training him if we have it near and blow it he will immediately forget the barking and come to us for food, but its not always convenient of course.


----------



## Talulah (Apr 27, 2012)

My poo is 8 months old and has always been around people, but as of the last two weeks she has been barking at most everyone. We were sitting outside a coffee shop this weekend which she is used to doing, but this time she barked at everyone that walked by!!! and yesterday we had a family gathering and she barked at all the new people that came in which she never used to do. and she continued to bark and howl at them so I had to put her in her crate in another room. I don't know if this is just a phase or what, but it's a bit annoying and she doesn't listen to 'no' or 'quiet' or anything. other than this she is a very well behaved doggie.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Izzy has always been a barker which is awful at 6.30am when let her out to go to the toilet. I have tried several techniques which don't seem to work with her. I read an article that advised to stand in front of your dog when it barks and calmly say no in a quiet voice, make eye contact and don't back down. It does work sometimes with Izzy but sometimes I can end up walking round the garden positioning myself in front of her if she is hyper. Good Luck


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

I do something similar,I put my finger to my lips and say shh and draw it out a bit.I give treat with other hand whilst keeping finger to my lips. This has worked for me with every dog I have had.


----------



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

Seth is 18months old and is a barking nightmare!! 

He barks at people walking past, he barks at the children playing, he barks at the tv, he barks in his sleep, he barks at birds, and the worst offenders for his barking are cats and other dogs!

We live in a corner plot which doesn't help matters and next door's cat finds it amusing to sit on the fence where he can't reach him!

Once he starts barking, its as if you can't distract him enough to draw his attention. He doesn't have a deep bark, my son calls it whiffing because its more a whiff than a woof! 

But i know that it is a nuisance and i've tried clapping, someone told me to clap my hands when he was barking, but that worked twice and then he was like "yep your clapping but i'm barking".


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

christinamca said:


> Seth is 18months old and is a barking nightmare!!
> 
> He barks at people walking past, he barks at the children playing, he barks at the tv, he barks in his sleep, he barks at birds, and the worst offenders for his barking are cats and other dogs!
> 
> ...


Oh dear I shouldn't laugh but he sounds similar, although slightly worse, than Dudley. I have just ordered some training disc's - they make a noise when thrown on the floor that is meant to distract them, I know a lot of people say try coins or stones in a can but the disc's are made so they don't make a sound until they hit the floor - the ides being the dog doesn't know it came from you. Probably be something else that works a couple of times until he is used to them but i'll let you know how I get on. Dudley does have quite a loud bark but sometimes does a gentler quieter one that we call ooffing - not as loud a woofing!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried a rattle can? Fill an old coke tin put in a few pebbles and tape over the hole. When the dog barks or does something you disapprove of you throw the tin so it falls near to them. As near as possible without hitting them. It's worked for me. Another thing is the citronella collars you can buy. Never used them but it might be an idea.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. So far we aren't having a whole lot of luck. Sometimes she listens, and sometimes she just keeps barking (while looking at you and knowing exactly what she is doing!). Might have to try a couple of these ideas!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Max has barked at us a few time recently and it's getting on my nerves! I asked the trainer last night about it and she advised 100% ignore it, he's trying to get my attention and if I say shhh or shut up or give him eye contact he's got what he wants. It's hard but it seems to be working...fingers crossed. Apart from this he's a super star.

Sam x


----------



## manth and ted (Jul 9, 2011)

We sometimes have problems with barking, basically from reading up I do one of two things; Turn my back to him completely breaking eye and body contact, apparently in dog language this means 'im not interested in you' and works 99% of the time for us (if sitting on the sofa I just turn and look away from him). If that fails then I put my hand out and speak gentally saying stuff like 'its ok, stop barking' and he will come for a fuss.

Hope it works for you but certainly something else to try.


----------

